

Is Obama's handheld a BlackBerry or something else? - allenbrunson
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9126696

======
khafra
I can't read the article, but I'll put down $5 that it's a SME PED
([http://www.gdc4s.com/content/detail.cfm?item=32640fd9-0213-4...](http://www.gdc4s.com/content/detail.cfm?item=32640fd9-0213-4330-a742-55106fbaff32))

~~~
allenbrunson
you can't read it? hrm. well, the article speculates about what it is he might
be using:

"The security analysts speculated that Obama will use the Sectera Edge,
designed by General Dynamics Corp. and L-3 Communications, because it meets
the government's highest security requirements. It runs on Windows CE
software, not the BlackBerry operating system, and it presumably would not
rely on an e-mail pathway through a network operations center outside of the
U.S., as the BlackBerry does, with NOCs in Canada and Europe."

